# Is anything new coming out?



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

as the title say are there any new items coming up that i should know about.i know eurojet is still working on a big turbo kit.however im trying to stay NA for a while. Or till im rich. is there anyword on cams being made?

lets here what you have to share or what you would want for your vw.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

there are a couple of new things comming out by ina. such as oil coolers, motor mounts and tranny mounts.


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> there are a couple of new things comming out by ina. such as oil coolers, motor mounts and tranny mounts.


ive been looking at mount for a while..just not really sure which to go with.


----------



## DirtyCandy (Nov 23, 2010)

screw mounts and oil coolers, I want turbo kits!:banghead:


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

please get on the group buy..... i want my mount! :laugh: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-20V-Motor-Mount-Packages-INTRO-GROUP-BUY-FAQ


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

DirtyCandy said:


> screw mounts and oil coolers, I want turbo kits!:banghead:


a turbo without mounts or oil cooler wouldnt be much fun.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Supercharger! Turbo's r nice, but I'd love to see a nice linear power band


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

i think im gonna get new coilovers before mounts but ive looked at that group buy.

as far as the turbos and such, i really wanna see how much i can get out of the 2.5 NA i think this engine has a lot of potential.and just think.if i can do everything NA then eventually turbo it.it will be rediculous.
thanks for the input tho guys


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

DirtyCandy said:


> screw mounts and oil coolers, I want turbo kits!:banghead:


C2 has the turbo kit. keep your eye out for new stuff to from C2motorsports.

a few of us talked over, tried, played with etc the supercharger idea. and its nearly impossible to do and make it even close to a affordable price. so, if we can't make it at a sellable price, then we can make it.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> C2 has the turbo kit. keep your eye out for new stuff to from C2motorsports.
> 
> a few of us talked over, tried, played with etc the supercharger idea. and its nearly impossible to do and make it even close to a affordable price. so, if we can't make it at a sellable price, then we can make it.


so are we talking about enhanced Turbo kits; one that can make 350 hp using auto trannny


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

DirtyCandy said:


> screw mounts and oil coolers, I want turbo kits!:banghead:


screw turbo kits , i want camshafts


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Golf 2.0T said:


> screw turbo kits , i want camshafts


x2:thumbup:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

x3 my car would haul balls with some cams matched to everything else i have done. Someone...anyone?


----------



## SQRABBIT (Aug 28, 2008)

C2 needs to get on the ball with some 09 tuning so I can turbo this thing. I already know Unitronic has software but that would be a waist of money since I want the C2 kit.


----------



## PlatinumMKV (Sep 12, 2010)

x4 on cams


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

09+ software is tuff because they switched to siemans ecu's...totally differnt setup now. 
you can get 350 out of a C2 products. just need to build your motor to handle it. 
NGP did. need rods and pistons or a headspacer. 3'' exhaust a SRI etc. 
ALL parts you can get from C2. 

i also hear theres a few new things coming out as well from C2 for this year  

as for cams, the cost VS sales isn't there.05.5to 07 is one set, 08 early 09 is another 09+ is another. so you'd nearly have to make 2-3 differnt cam sets at 10's of 100's for each set to develope and then make an order for 50 sets EACH to make them SOMEWHAT affordable. and even then it will be 2K plus for a set. sooner or later someone will make them.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> i also hear theres a few new things coming out as well from C2 for this year


 I wonder what this could be ?


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

eatrach said:


> so are we talking about enhanced Turbo kits; one that can make 350 hp using auto trannny


 damn, i think i'd cry seeing 350hp on a rabbit with an auto tranny! i'd expect the tranny would sh*t the bed on the first hard pull! not to mention i have no idea why you'd want to drive a tiptronic with this kind of power, what a waste of fun in comparison to DSG or a manual.


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

From what I read in a few threads down in this forum INA is also working on a Supercharger with an A/C delete. Not a ton of info on this yet but I'm hopeful.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

eatrach said:


> so are we talking about enhanced Turbo kits; one that can make 350 hp using auto trannny


 idk about that... my 5 speed took a sh** on my first hard pull and im making good n/a #'s. so time for a 6 speed swap, and diff.:banghead: 

i would like to see more intake manifolds come out. i hate the um sri. it looks ugly and big. i do like the ej design... so if anyone has one of those they want to sell pm me.lol


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> idk about that... my 5 speed took a sh** on my first hard pull and im making good n/a #'s. so time for a 6 speed swap, and diff.:banghead:
> 
> i would like to see more intake manifolds come out. i hate the um sri. it looks ugly and big. i do like the ej design... so if anyone has one of those they want to sell pm me.lol


 I would upgrade to a Quaife Diff. 
Also, I am kind of hesitant to go with the stage 2 C2 turbo kit; I don't know if the auto will handle it.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

it will. 
it has on others.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Turbo software for the 09+ is not going to happen anytime soon. I'm using an 08 harness to get around this. 

An SRI with software is nice for the NA 2.5, but it's not going to hold back a stage 2 or 3 turbo application on this engine. Plus there just aren't enough proven designs for the 2.5 anyways. my opinion. 

NLS, can you give any info on what C2 is planning to release? Anything that would benefit my stage 3 build? PM me if you can :thumbup:


----------

